# Napa in August



## Badrabbit (Nov 18, 2004)

One of my friends is getting married in Napa in August and I am in the wedding. Having only been once to the area, I was hoping some people could suggest a few places to eat and possibly a vineyard or two to visit. Most of my weekend will be taken up by the wedding and we are planning on going to French Laundry one night to eat (we already have reservations). So I really only have a couple of days to kill. Any help would be appreciated.

We are staying at the Silverado Resort.

https://www.silveradoresort.com/


----------



## mannaman (Aug 26, 2005)

I am not a big fan of Napa itself, but Calistoga (properly spelled?) and St. Helena are some nice places to kill a couple of hours.


----------



## RSS (Dec 30, 2003)

Napa has a more than a few good restaurants. It would be wise to check Zegat. 

My suggestion is to drive into the Napa Valley. In the little town of Yountville, for example, you will find The French Laundry (perhaps the nation's finest restaurant ... although expensive ... @ $240. minimum per person without wine). Also to be found in Yountville ... Bouchon, REDD, Bistro Jeanty, Domaine Chandon's restaurant, Etoile (beautiful outdoor dining as well as indoor), Mustard's Grill, and more. All are highly rated ... some VERY highly rated.

A bit further up the Valley in Rutherford there is La Toque ... as well as Auberge du Soleil.

In St. Helena there is Martini House (great for lunch ... if the garden is open), Tra Vigne, Meadowood, Terra ... 

All the restaurants I've listed above are fine enough for most anyone. The French Laundry is exceptional ... but has the potential to bankrupt one should he become addicted. 

I will be back in the Bay Area after Easter (I live there much of the year) ... to meet friends from Hawaii for a dining trip to Napa (ten restaurants in five days!). I'll be glad to report back again after that.


----------



## kabert (Feb 6, 2004)

Mustards, Terra and Tra Vigne, all already mentioned, are great. For wineries, if you want great wine, check out Pride Mountain Vineyards on top of Spring Mountain. Call ahead though.


----------



## whomewhat (Nov 11, 2006)

The French Laundry is, probably, the best restaurant on earth. That said, it is almost impossible to get a reservation since you must make it in advance exactly to the day. I will try and explain and my experience is three years old. Then, I am not sure about now, you were required to make your reservation exactly 1 year in advance of that date you want to go there, on one website only. So, if you want to dine there on August 12, 2007, you would have needed to make the reservation on August 12, 2006! That was five years ago. Maybe it is better now, but I cannot imagine that being true. It takes about 4 hours to complete dinner, as they bring you course after course, each consisting of about 2-4 bites, depending on what is being served. They change the menu daily and you eat what they are serving, at least that is how it used to be. It is something that you do just once to have the experience or to celebrate something REALLY special since the price, per person, is overwhelming. They have their own garden of fresh herbs and vegetables. The supplier of their meat, poultry, fish, etc., is something like a state-held secret and is of the absolute highest quality. 
As to dining in the Napa Valley in general, you cannot go wrong. Most chefs who graduate from the prestigious San Francisco Culinary Academy end up in Napa Valley perfecting their style and dishes. You can go to just about anyplace in the area and find small little restaurants with incredible menus and chefs. I agree with a previous comment that some of the other, less known, cities in the area are best. Calistoga comes to mind. I arrived late one night and found a small bar/grill open. Aside from the menu, the chef himself greeted me and offered me ANYTHING I wanted, whether on the menu or not, and he was serious and this is commonplace. The food was incredible! They are also known for the natural hot springs/spas which can be a unique experience as well. Then there is the hot air balloon ride over the entire Napa Valley where wine and cheese is served. One last thing: everyone talks about the great wine they have in Napa Valley, but they have equally great cheeses and you can sample those along with the wines.

To your friend that is getting married there, no more beautiful location to get married, okay, maybe Carmel would have better/different scenery, but Napa Valley is one of the places to get married in Northern California, without a doubt.


----------

